# Anyone seen a keychain like this before?



## PierceG (Oct 19, 2020)

I recently bought a 1998 323i as something fun to drive and tinker on while in college. I was looking up how to refurbish my keychain and couldn't tell if it was even an original due to it not being anywhere online. Any chance anyone has seen it or knows how I could clean it up? Thanks!


----------

